# Confusion between AOCL42DK99FU AND SONY BRAVIA KLV-40EX400



## jerrin_ss5 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey i am confused of which LCD to buy, the confusion is between AOC L42DK99FU which costs around 35,990/- 
specs - AOC LCD TV
and sony bravia KLV-40EX400 which costs around 55,000/-
specs - KLV-40EX400 : EX400 Series : BRAVIA LCD TV : Sony India
also sony bravia KLV-40NX500 which costs around 59,000/-
specs - KLV-40NX500 : NX500 Series : BRAVIA LCD TV : Sony India
Hey can you guys guide me on which one to buy as all seemed same to me in the display showroom ??
Also can anyone tell me what's the cost an HDMI cable ???
I would basically be using LCD for movies,general stuff and sometimes gamin so please help ????


----------

